# 1935 sun tandem



## sam (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 24, 2017)

leave the chain, move the freewheel.

now we just need photos of the bike...


----------



## sam (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 25, 2017)

holy cow Sam, that's a beauty - thanks for posting - love those lugs

if that's not original paint, etc., how did you restore the decals?


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 25, 2017)

How to maintain a perfect chainline.


----------



## sam (Jan 25, 2017)

Got this tandem off CL -San Antonio. It was found in an old house near down town. Decals are by Classic transfers(UK) paint is by Red-D-Bikes in S.A. It is dated to 1935 by the Williams chain rings date code.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 25, 2017)

thanks - if that's your yard, it looks like a park. 
Where did you win the 1st prize award?


----------



## sam (Jan 25, 2017)

It took 1st place, Road Bike, at the Lone Star Vintage Bike Show 2015 in Garland. That show is sponsored by Don Johle's Bike World and Rat Rod Bikes.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 25, 2017)

thanks again for posting it.


----------

